# O-Goes-HO Collectables



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I saw these over on Bob Beers table at the Superbowl show and wanted to share some pics of the hot rods. These are the Aurora O-Gauge 1927 T-Rod and 1931 Ford Pick-up that were going to be the second run of cars for him made for the Thunderjet chassis. Due to matters I know nothing about the cars were not made except for the ones sitting on his table that are part of Bob's collection. You will have to contact him if they are available I am simply showing you what I saw and personally enjoyed the display.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man those are really cool. I wish Rick would sell a few. Too cool


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*O-Goes-HO by request........*

Fordcowboy asked to see these cars. I had one each of the tjet o-goes-ho cars shown made into a prototype to approve the mold design. Due to the first run of cars not being profitable, I could not justify tooling up for this run of (2) cars. I took the prototypes and had RESINDUDE AKA Rick Swavely, make 5 sets of EACH car in 5 typical tjet colors. I then kept set number 1, sold 2, 3, and 4, and set #5 is available and Fordcowboy asked to see them and if he chooses to pass on them, they will be available. Bob Beers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm second in line then.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Lendell wants them but he said the egg and milk money will be a while as the cow and chickens are too cold to give milk and lay eggs. What a hayseed


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Fordcowboy asked to see these cars. I had one each of the tjet o-goes-ho cars shown made into a prototype to approve the mold design. Due to the first run of cars not being profitable, I could not justify tooling up for this run of (2) cars. I took the prototypes and had RESINDUDE AKA Rick Swavely, make 5 sets of EACH car in 5 typical tjet colors. I then kept set number 1, sold 2, 3, and 4, and set #5 is available and Fordcowboy asked to see them and if he chooses to pass on them, they will be available. Bob Beers


Cool. I would love to have a chance to own a set Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been looking forward to these cars ever since the first O-Goes-Ho cars were released and was told these were next in line. It's a damn shame that these will never be released to the public. If my casting skills were up to par I would make a load of these for everyone. Maybe someone else will pick up the ball and make a run of these. They are to cool!
hojoe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Should have had resin dude do more like 50 sets.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Way too cool not to make them... What would you have to charge to get them made per car? Let me win the Powerball and I'll pony up...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

iF BOB could sold more of the first two cars. He would be making these for everybody.They just did not sell very good. FCB


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought two of each release. tried to do my part


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> I bought two of each release. tried to do my part


I'm sure most of us did, but commerce does not live by HobbyTalk alone. I was so hoping the first run would be a success, so we would see the second run.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A trip to Hooters will make it beter...*

These are Sweet cars!! At least we got to see them.

Bob...need to go to Hters for a cheer up now...zilla


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Those are really neat. Sorry to hear that they won't be made. I really like the first two that were made too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man oh man I'm kicking myself for not paying attention at Bobs show. If I would've been paying attention, I'd have a set of these.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, you would have looked at your handfuls of MEV 65 Buicks, and said too late!!! No way were you going to wait any longer for them! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joepony, you bought ALL the buicks?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha. Joe I always have a little side stash for just these occasions. 

Al I'm sad to say I did in fact take all the 65's he brought. I been after him for about 10 years to do it so I had to show him my support. If he had more i wouldve taken them. Lol. 

Can't wait to start running a 65!!!!!! One may show up on ur strip tom Al.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I've bought 6 of the hot peppers. Two for gifts and the rest for me. They are great for IROC racing.

I'd be interested in one of those prototype t-buckets but I have a feeling it would be a little out of my price range.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

BOB only had 5 set made up and no more are to be made. You had to buy the set .It was not cheap. I got the last set. fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Aw c'mon FCB, Let me cast them and we'll flood the market. LOL You better hope one of the 3 others that bought a set don't repop them.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

repop??? Can you explain??? RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> repop??? Can you explain??? RM


pop out a few copies
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

like paper dolls?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*O-goes-HO TJET Tribute Set explained.......*

I always planned on making all 8 O gauge cars as tjets and AFX. Problem is the cost involved in injection molding. Design the car, make a prototype, approve it, manufacture the steel molds, make 5-10k cars. Sell and recoup the investment and re-invest in more cars. The plan was 2 at a time and the 
'49 Merc and Hot Pepper were first. Those who have never done this type of endeavor have no freeeeeekkkkinnnnn idea of the cost outlay. Dan Casmir does, Harrison Woodrow does, Bob Beers does. While the first two were well received and selling, I decided to design and approve the prototypes for these 2 cars as the first t-jets as promised. The prototypes cost $1000.00 EACH to design and fabricate for approval. I stopped progress after that when it was apparent that sales of the first 2 cars would not cover the cost of these next ones. These 2 prototypes sat in my display area until ResinDude and I got the idea to try to recoup some of the investment a bit by making a few exclusive sets. He told me his molds would only be capable of making approximately 50 of each car. He made 5 sets of each car for a total of 25 of each car. He delivered 2 complete sets (10) cars each set, to me at my SuperBowl Show. Set number one was mine to keep and set number five was to display and sell for the agreed upon price of $400.00 for the (10) cars as a set. That set sold at the show. I gave that money to ResinDude for his fine job on the cars and presentation. Tom Stumpf wants set number Two, I took a deposit on set number three, and while this was developing, FordCowboy called and asked about the O-Goes-HO line, I told him about these and he bought set number four, the last set. If anyone from this board is seriously interested in a set, as I know Al Pink and Joeskylark are, I will inquire on the possibility as it seems the molds might be able to yield a couple of more sets. That is how this evolved, Bob Beers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm IN!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I can see it now. AL drag racing his set of cars.LOL


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob,
Email sent.
Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Money in hand Bob. Absolutely would like a set naturally.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Sorry HOJOE I am not going to have my set copied. fcb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe who? I didn't ask you a thing.

Nevermind, just went back and saw who you were referring to. You should be more clear,.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Yes I was repling back to HOJOE. not to joe 65. fcb


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

*Thanks bob*

I love those O GOES HO bodies ! I bought 25 of them; 14 of the 49 Merc and 11 of 32 Hot Pepper chopped sedan in various colors. Without a doubt these are the best made HO bodies ever ! It's a shame no others will be made; but I'm grateful we received the first two. THANKS BOB :thumbsup:


----------

